# new member



## margaux1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi Have just joined, currently my wife and I live in France we have just sold our house here and will be moving to Kefalonia in March we have already found a house to buy
(hopefully) we will be needing some help with having a new kitchen fitted
plus a new bathroom, would very much appreciate any recommendations or any advice
Many Thanks in anticipation.
Alex


----------

